

Beastie Boys Sue GoldieBlox Over Alleged Misuse of "Girls" - johnjlocke
http://pitchfork.com/news/53130-beastie-boys-respond-to-toy-company-goldieblox-over-alleged-misuse-of-girls/

======
johnjlocke
I'm curious why the company didn't attempt to contact the band before using
their song claiming Fair Use. It seems obvious that the Beasties aren't
against the message of the commercial or campaign, but it is their
intellectual property, and MCA's last will prevents use of their compositions
in commercials. Monster Energy had the same thing happen to them in the same
circumstance when they used Sabotage.

